# Whatizit?  We have a winner!



## MesquiteMan (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is my latest creation! Let's have a little fun here. The first person to correctly guess what this pen is made from will recieve a $10 gift certificate from TurnTex Woodworks! Limit of one guess per person.






11:45 pm OK, no one has guessed correctly yet! I just got finished with my last pen (had a little mishap!) and I guess now I will give a hint or 2. I am also raising the GC amount to $20! Everyone is allowed ONE MORE GUESS EACH. If you post more than 2 guesses and your third is the right answer, you WILL NOT WIN!! Please don't post more than 2 guesses total!

Think tree, think fruit, think wood!
 
*We have a winner!  Tsegar guessed correctly.  It is peach pits from my dad's peach tree cast in clear alumilite.  We got to eat the fresh peaches then I took the pits and cracked them open to remove the "nut".  I then dried the pieces in my toaster oven and cast them.  The blank was reverse painted black before glueing in the tubes and the finish is CA of course.  Thanks for looking!*


----------



## KenBrasier (Dec 22, 2009)

Duh!!!!!

I have no clue, but it is a BEAUTY.................


----------



## jimofsanston (Dec 22, 2009)

Walnuts.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Dec 22, 2009)

Im going to guess a fungus of sorts, it looks like mushrooms..


----------



## soccer2010 (Dec 22, 2009)

peanut shells


----------



## arjudy (Dec 22, 2009)

Walnut shells


----------



## CaptG (Dec 22, 2009)

Nuts.


----------



## kirkfranks (Dec 22, 2009)

Maple tree Fungus


----------



## bgibb42 (Dec 22, 2009)

Alumilite! :biggrin:


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Dec 22, 2009)

OK I've got it, little bits of stuff in resin................I am right, right?


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 22, 2009)

pecan shells and alumalite


----------



## Monty (Dec 22, 2009)

Can I guess??????


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 22, 2009)

Monty said:


> Can I guess??????


 
Do you have inside information from visiting my shop?  If so, then NO!  If not, then go ahead! 

No correct answers yet!  Also, I am looking for relative specifics here!  Little bits cast in resin is technically correct but not an adequate answer!!


----------



## thewishman (Dec 22, 2009)

Gold titanium and black titanium.


----------



## Bobalu (Dec 22, 2009)

cork?


----------



## greenmtnguy (Dec 22, 2009)

Cork and Alumilite


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 22, 2009)

thewishman said:


> Gold titanium and black titanium.


 
Come on, Chris!  You can do better than that!


----------



## greenmtnguy (Dec 22, 2009)

Not quick enough


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 22, 2009)

It definately contains Alumilite (naturally!) so no need to include that in your answer.

I am going out in my shop to make a couple pens for a customer.  When I get back, I will check in and see how the guessing is coming along.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 22, 2009)

BTW, No correct answers yet!

When I get back from my shop, if there is still no correct answer, then I will open it up to multiple answers and may even give a hint or 2!


----------



## JC_UAH (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm also an amateur hand wood carver.  It looks like thin shavings I generate in abundance in alumilite.

Jeff


----------



## thewishman (Dec 22, 2009)

Well.... knowing that it must be a material from Texas... armadillo gall bladders.


----------



## Monty (Dec 22, 2009)

MesquiteMan said:


> Do you have inside information from visiting my shop?  If so, then NO!  If not, then go ahead!
> 
> No correct answers yet!  Also, I am looking for relative specifics here!  Little bits cast in resin is technically correct but not an adequate answer!!


Is it what you told me about last night?


----------



## tomcatchevy (Dec 22, 2009)

Kinda looks like chunks of black ash burl!


----------



## mbroberg (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, it's not from a cat, which is a great thing!:biggrin:
I'll guess some seed pods.:wink:


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks like you steam-rolled the carmel popcorn and alumilited --is that a word? -- it!


----------



## tim self (Dec 22, 2009)

kinda reminds me of corn flakes.


----------



## Papa Bear (Dec 22, 2009)

Pecans,maybe?


----------



## fernhills (Dec 22, 2009)

Sponge


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 22, 2009)

Dried orchids cast in alumilite


----------



## softail_jack (Dec 22, 2009)

Black Walnut


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 22, 2009)

Chestnuts?


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Dec 22, 2009)

I think I remember?


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 22, 2009)

I could not stand it!  I had to take a break between pens and come check on you guys!  Still no correct answer.  When I am done with my other pen, I will come back in and give some hints if no correct answers yet!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 22, 2009)

YouthMinisterDan said:


> I think I remember?


 
Yeah, you and Monty can not "guess"!  Ya'll have inside information.


----------



## penhead (Dec 22, 2009)

Chestnuts roasted over an open flame


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Dec 22, 2009)

Come on .. I just bought some blanks from ya?


----------



## woodsofourlives (Dec 22, 2009)

Mushroom in resin


----------



## just_call_me_dusty (Dec 22, 2009)

Nutmeg..


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Dec 22, 2009)

He only uses Alumilite


----------



## leehljp (Dec 22, 2009)

Don't know the right way to say it but dried Horse apple hull/ Osage Orange hull peelings?

I wanted to say "looks like someone's petrified appendix", but since I was given only one guess . . .


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 23, 2009)

pencil shavings? 

Andrew


----------



## khogan16 (Dec 23, 2009)

cork


----------



## MyKidsDad (Dec 23, 2009)

Popcorn?


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 23, 2009)

OK, no one has guessed correctly yet!  I just got finished with my last pen (had a little mishap!) and I guess now I will give a hint or 2.  I am also raising the GC amount to $20!  Everyone is allowed ONE MORE GUESS EACH.  If you post more than 2 guesses and your third is the right answer, you WILL NOT WIN!!  Please don't post more than 2 guesses total!

Think tree, think fruit, think wood!


----------



## tseger (Dec 23, 2009)

peach seed????


----------



## jlg2x (Dec 23, 2009)

Apricot seed?


----------



## Cole Roberts (Dec 23, 2009)

Nectarine seed?


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 23, 2009)

Banksia nut and alumalite


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 23, 2009)

Ding, ding, ding...we have a winner!  Tsegar guessed the correct answer!  I guess I should not have made the hints to easy!

The pen is made from peach pits from my Dad's peach tree.  We ate about 5 peaches and I save the pits.  I then cracked the pits open with a hammer and removed the "nut" inside and dried the remains in my toaster oven.  I then cast the pieces in clear Alumilite and reverse painted the blank black.  This is a gift for my dad for Christmas!

Tsegar, send me your e-mail address to Curtis AT Turntex.com and I will send your GC!


----------



## tseger (Dec 23, 2009)

Dang! I can't believe I won. I don't think I have ever won anything. Thanks for doing this, Curtis. It was fun.
Tim


----------



## Dai Sensei (Dec 23, 2009)

Too late to guess, not that I would have got it right anyway, but what a great looking pen


----------



## rej19 (Dec 23, 2009)

I guess peach seed.


----------



## penhead (Dec 23, 2009)

So you actually turned away some of the hard seed..??
How the heck does peach seed turn 8>)

Very nice looking pen, too, by the way..!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 23, 2009)

Curtis,

That is really an interesting pen.  I'm sure your father will love it.  Peach seed, who would have "thunk it"!!!


----------



## Boomalia (Dec 23, 2009)

Peach tree pen?


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice looking pen Curtis !


----------



## Chief Hill (Dec 23, 2009)

Wood and resin.  And its a beautifully made pen.


----------

